
New Directions in Cryptography by Diffie and Hellman (1976) [pdf] - maverick_iceman
https://www-ee.stanford.edu/~hellman/publications/24.pdf
======
devindotcom
Worth mentioning the two just won the 2015 Turing Award:

[http://amturing.acm.org/](http://amturing.acm.org/)

I actually just recently spoke with Hellman for an interview. He's focusing on
educating people about the risk of maintaining nuclear deterrents. Also has a
new book out that might not be what you expect:

[https://anewmap.com/](https://anewmap.com/)

~~~
0xmohit
Is a recording or transcript of the interview available?

> [https://anewmap.com/](https://anewmap.com/)

Yes, pretty hard to imagine. That said, it looks pretty interesting.

~~~
devindotcom
Sorry for the late reply, I wrote it up here (didn't want to self-link in a
top level reply):

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/27/cryptography-pioneer-
marty...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/27/cryptography-pioneer-marty-
hellman-on-using-compassion-in-personal-cyber-and-international-threats/)

------
excitom
> We stand today on the brink of a revolution in cryptography.

Wow, to be able to make that the lead sentence and it turns out not to be
hyperbole!

~~~
wyldfire
In some ways, it's an understatement. It's revolutionary, period -- not just
for cryptography.

------
britcruise
made a video inspired by this work: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEBfamv-
_do](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEBfamv-_do)

~~~
baby
Ah that was a cool video! I was showing that to my girlfriend the other day to
explain DH to her :)

------
cromulent
Also developed in parallel by GCHQ, but they didn't realize the potential and
it was classified for 27 years:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-
key_cryptography#Classi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-
key_cryptography#Classified_discovery)

~~~
dtemp
Or they knew exactly the potential but wanted to keep it to themselves.

------
mhellman
Thank you all for your kind words. Martin Hellman

------
jumelles
(1976)

